# Clinics in Ireland



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Would anyone have experience of using SIMS in Dublin or Kilkenny clinic for egg donation with ICSI? I would very much like to receive treatment in Ireland as it makes travel less and this would be a good thing for us but the hfea are not operational in Ireland and therefore it is difficult to access results etc. Also looking at a clinic in London possibly CRM.

All help appreciated, what a minefield this is!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't cycled in Ireland but my friend cycled in Cork and now has gone to Spain for DE's but has had hassle with Spanish prescriptions being transcribed in Ireland.

I'm doing surrogacy and my surrogate mother is Irish and my dealings have been with Sims who have satellite clinics in Kerry as well and will monitor her  they are not licensed for surrogacy and said no ivf clinic in Ireland is -Sims do DE program with Ukraine as well I believe. I' ve been impressed with their communication and personal attention.

Wishing you luck x


----------

